# My 064 build  VIDEO added!



## southbound (Mar 7, 2010)

I just thought I don't see a lot of this on this site so I would post some pic's of the old 064 a friend gave me....







I know pretty right???

I got lots of offers for it on other sites so I thought it may be worth fixing up...Then the tear down and clean up began...
















Dig the gaskets..O and did I forget to mention that this was a runner????

Ok no the wife was not happy...






But it did clean up nice..






I sent out the muffler to be modded...Man did great work and did not charge me a dime....











I have to go check the fire I will try to post more later....

Thanks for looking


----------



## southbound (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok I'm back...

Got lucky and won a 066 OEM P&C on ebay...So I went ahead and ordered a set of Caber F-Cast rings...
















Now I was prepared to have to make this fit..Open the case for the skirt and open the holes for the head bolts , BUT to my surprise the piston fit just fine..Ok cool lets see how far off the head bolts are wait they line up too????????????











Yup for some reason it fit with no modification at all... 

Ok so for parts thus far...

                    STIHL 064
                    Replaced parts list..........
part # 3591220 oil cap sealer ring 
part # 11227909905 annular buffer
part # 11220292301 cylinder gasket
part # UPARTS muffler screen
part # 3591230 gas cap sealer ring
part # 11227909102 hand guard kit
part # 11251490601 exhaust gasket
part # 90223411050  spline screws
part # 11173505800 tank vent
part # 11271418600 impulse line
part # 3503504 pickup body (fuel filter)
part # 11221903400 elastostart assembly
part # 1124953500 rewind starter pawl spring
part # 11241957200 pawl (X2)
part # 11240071010 oil line kit
part # 90754784155 spline screw (replacemant for top cover)
part # 6421216 stihl 8 tooth rim
part # 11227909910 annular buffer
part # 7545 bosch ws7f (plug)
part # 1128209400 compression release
part # 00001 201654 air filter
part # CRF 5412  caber f-cast rings
part # 54zn12 mahle piston and cylinder 54mm
part # 1226567700 chain catcher
part # 00004050600 plug wire
part # 11224402210 ground wire
part # 11281291100 carb gasket  
part # 11223510901 tank guard
part # 11221412201 manifold boot
stihl 064 plastic name tag
stihl starter rewind plastic tag
after market pnw sproket cover with chip guard

Ok so the 066 has a hole for a decomp valve and I want to use it but the top cover has no hole..After finding out that the 066 top cover is wider and wont fit right I decided to make a shroud for it myself...






Not my best but it works just fine..

Put it together and tried to set the carb and found out there was a hole in the manifold boot..got a new one today and now she runs sweet..Still need to dial in the carb but it is real close...





















I'm still not done but that's where I'm at today...

Looking for a 066 factory type wrap bar..Also want to get a 9 pin rim...After that I'll see what else I get into...


So for this free running 064 I'm now real close to $400 LOL!

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats an Awesome JOB! Brought that one from the dead..


----------



## southbound (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks

I learned a lot!! Can't wait to put it in some wood......................


----------



## hareball (Mar 7, 2010)

Really nice job! Put a vid up on youtube so we can hear it!


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 7, 2010)

...in for a penny in for a pound.

Hey props to you to resurrecting that saw ...should last you a lifetime. Nice touch with that decomp valve too.


----------



## southbound (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks folks!

Yeah a vid on the tube would be sweet but I have no way of making one...

The muffler mod surprised me with a high pitch tone rather then a low deep tone.... My left ear rang for awhile last night....


----------



## southbound (Mar 8, 2010)

Lots of trouble today..Should have never got started...

I went and installed a new unused Stihl E bar 20"..Every time I snugged up the bar nuts the chain would stop turning...The new after market sprocket cover seems to be just a touch taller where it contacts the bar and it pinches the rails closed...NICE!! So I threw on a old beat up Stihl ES bar and it spins freely...

Ok so now I'm ready to set the carb..Couple of pulls she's up and running..The chain is spinning out of control so I go for the idle screw..I can hear the saw idle changing as I adjust the screw but the chain never stops....About this time I notice fuel allover the place..It's leaking out the tank vent???
Loosen the fuel cap and it stops tighten it back down it is starts..... 

The only pick I took today...






Going to the dealer for new clutch springs in the am. That should stop the chain and I can get to tuning the carb..I just hope the have a answer for the tank vent leaking......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2010)

Love to see a video of that beast cutting?


----------



## southbound (Mar 8, 2010)

Me too...

Right now I would be happy if it was running properly...


----------



## southbound (Mar 8, 2010)

Add a few more parts to the list....

part # 00009970911 clutch spring (X3)

part # 11103531600 valve

I'm glad I bought two of the one way tank valves!

Anyway I wont get to try it till later so more to come....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 8, 2010)

Man- looks like that piston was pushing through gravel.  Good cleanup


----------



## southbound (Mar 8, 2010)

When my friend got this saw it had a bad piston in it...He gave it to me with a box of parts for the saw...





















He said that they honed the cylinder and threw in a new piston and ring set....

Then only ran the saw a few times after that....The piston I took out looks like it had been run more then a few times.....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> When my friend got this saw it had a bad piston in it...He gave it to me with a box of parts for the saw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like it had been ran a few decades


----------



## southbound (Mar 8, 2010)

Loggers around here are real hard on there stuff...My FIL is the worst Run it till it stops then patch it anyway you can then run it till it stops....No one ever cleans there gear.Been at the stihl shop so much lately seeing what folks bring in is almost scary... You know if you clean it once and awhile it will last for 30 years or so right?????


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 9, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Loggers around here are real hard on there stuff...My FIL is the worst Run it till it stops then patch it anyway you can then run it till it stops....No one ever cleans there gear.Been at the stihl shop so much lately seeing what folks bring in is almost scary... You know if you clean it once and awhile it will last for 30 years or so right?????




What are you running for a second saw I see in your pics?

My BIL has a ported MS660.......I like to borrow it now and then.
My buddy down the street runs a MS460 and a Husky 2130. 

WoodButcher


----------



## southbound (Mar 9, 2010)

In that pic it is my favorite saw the MS 290...I got it new and never had any trouble out of it.Did the muffler mod and re-tuned the carb..GREAT saw...O it has a .325 .63 20" bar....

Here is what I had before I started the 064 build...................
















My 038 av metal tank all stock. I haven't had it long enough for it to prove it's self yet..... Man do I miss that 031..It was my first build and it came out sweet..I had $1.04 in it..


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

So I set the carb to the factory settings this morning and headed to the stihl dealer to have them try and set it...H and L 1.5 turns out and the idle all the way in....Well it took all of two min and he had it set...

Well it rained all day so no cutting....I want to wait now till the 9 pin rim shows up.As soon as it does I will need to get a chain made up to fit.I'm betting on a 74 dl........

Anyway just as I was about to give up it seems to be working out for me now.....


----------



## southbound (Mar 11, 2010)

The 9 pin rim came in today so I ran down to get a chain fitted...Forgot it is Wed and the shop closes at noon.....I guess I will never learn because it is the third week in a row I ran out there on a Wed and it be closed..........


----------



## maxed_out (Mar 12, 2010)

Southbound, you up and runnin yet? I hope it turns out to be a real winner. Putting the parts in the dishwasher was priceless!


----------



## southbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes but I'm sick so I haven't messed with it much today...

74DL Oregon chain da##it  What stihl dealer doesn't carry stihl chain on a roll???

Anyway with the 9 pin the chain if fast..He reset the carb today with me holding the saw.He gave me a nod and told me to open it up he went to tuning wow is all I can say..The chain is really moving on this thing now..

I applied a decal today..I am still hoping to get a USA bar from Madsen's.......

Anyone ever have the dealer tell you to stop messing with a saw and put it in some wood??????


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 12, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> What stihl dealer doesn't carry stihl chain on a roll????


I bought the next size up and had him spin off a few links.


----------



## southbound (Mar 12, 2010)

For some reason I never even gave it a thought

I bet I do next time tho................

Thanks..............


----------



## tiber (Mar 12, 2010)

You guys are FAR too nice to equipment. 

I've got a craftsman chainsaw here I mentioned buying a blade for cost me $10 on ebay. It was listed as "not running". I put a metric ton of seafoam in there, dumped it out after letting it sit for a day and found out it needed an o-ring. I went into the junk box, found one which was "close enough", tossed it in there and it runs fine although it does blow oil. 

Then again it's a chainsaw, so who cares?


----------



## maxed_out (Mar 12, 2010)

just a chainsaw?  we treat them like family!


----------



## southbound (Mar 12, 2010)

so I guess I shouldn't  post pic's of the shelves I just put up in the shop to hold my saws.....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> so I guess I shouldn't  post pic's of the shelves I just put up in the shop to hold my saws.....



Oh yea need to see that!


----------



## southbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok now just remember I used scrap stuff I had laying around......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice treo there southbound!


----------



## southbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks............

I snapped a few more pic's while I was out there...
















Now I just need to find some big wood to try it out on...............


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2010)

Come my way thats all I get!


----------



## maxed_out (Mar 13, 2010)

nice! be a shame to get them dirty like mine.


----------



## southbound (Mar 14, 2010)

So I made some videos now if someone could help me embed them from photobucket?????????????????

I'm lost for some reason...


----------



## southbound (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok first cut with the 064/066...Dead elm I cut 2 years ago................


http://www.dropshots.com/southbound#date/2010-03-14/14:24:00

Second cut some 2 year old cherry...........

http://www.dropshots.com/southbound#date/2010-03-14/14:25:38


----------



## smokinj (Mar 14, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Ok first cut with the 064/066...Dead elm I cut 2 years ago................
> 
> 
> http://www.dropshots.com/southbound#date/2010-03-14/14:24:00
> ...



Fricken Awesome! sounds like you still have some room to lean it out after break-in!


----------



## southbound (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks!

I hope so still kinda smoking a little there lol....

When I had it at the shop getting the carb set I think the 9 pin rim threw them off a little..Saw chains are not supposed to spin that fast...When I take it back I will put the 8 pin on it...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 14, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I hope so still kinda smoking a little there lol....
> 
> When I had it at the shop getting the carb set I think the 9 pin rim threw them off a little..Saw chains are not supposed to spin that fast...When I take it back I will put the 8 pin on it...



are you going to mill with it?


----------



## southbound (Mar 14, 2010)

Nope just gonna put it back on the shelf....

All I do is gather firewood bout 8 cords a year...If this was not given to me I never would have messed with a saw this big...

I do want a 046 mag tho......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 14, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Nope just gonna put it back on the shelf....
> 
> All I do is gather firewood bout 8 cords a year...If this was not given to me I never would have messed with a saw this big...
> 
> I do want a 046 mag tho......





Then once its broke in lean it up a tad and its going to be bad @ss!  How much you have in it?


----------



## maxed_out (Mar 14, 2010)

cool video.  Glad you are happy! Makes it all worth it.


----------



## southbound (Mar 15, 2010)

It has been fun and I like to learn new things...

The guy that gave me the saw can't get over it...He had what I think is a 046 mag sitting next to it and I'm after that next....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 15, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> It has been fun and I like to learn new things...
> 
> The guy that gave me the saw can't get over it...He had what I think is a 046 mag sitting next to it and I'm after that next....



lol you have the fewer and there is no cure but another saw!


----------



## southbound (Mar 15, 2010)

unfortunately you are correct sir!!


----------



## southbound (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure if I got everything in there but I totaled up the receipts today....

$431.92

And going..............


----------



## smokinj (Mar 16, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Not sure if I got everything in there but I totaled up the receipts today....
> 
> $431.92
> 
> And going..............



Thats awesome!


----------



## southbound (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought it was kinda high for a "runner" lol


----------



## smokinj (Mar 16, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> I thought it was kinda high for a "runner" lol



lol you would pay that for a decent used 361.....064 I would mill at least the walnut, hickory I get.

( and that thing is mint!)


----------



## southbound (Mar 16, 2010)

nope around here used saws don't go high..Most of the time dude needs beers or pills or something....

The 046 mag dude has in his shed looks like a runner even clean....Still I will get for less then $50...Well that's what I'm hoping for anyway...............


----------



## smokinj (Mar 16, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> nope around here used saws don't go high..Most of the time dude needs beers or pills or something....
> 
> The 046 mag dude has in his shed looks like a runner even clean....Still I will get for less then $50...Well that's what I'm hoping for anyway...............



sounds like I need you to find my next saw....lol top handle please!  husky 335 xp or stihl 200t


----------



## southbound (Mar 16, 2010)

No husky saws around here...Stihl is the only dealer around and has been for years and years...............


----------



## smokinj (Mar 16, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> No husky saws around here...Stihl is the only dealer around and has been for years and years...............



same here...


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice job restoring a good saw.. Looked at the video's and it runs real nice too.. My little 023 still runs well and I bought that in 1992 I believe..

Ray


----------



## southbound (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks!

Stihl did make a lasting product..Now with all the going to china stuff I'm reading we will have to wait and see............


----------

